# Chambre avec aération indirecte



## NounouNat2 (25 Novembre 2022)

*Bonjour à toutes et tous
Besoin de vos connaissances et avis, pour une collègue, avant de dire des âneries.*
Cette collègue envisage de diviser son garage en deux, pour y faire dans les 11 m2 restants, une chambre supplémentaire pour les enfants en accueil.
Bref, cette partie du garage, donne sur une autre pièce, cette autre pièce est aérée par une fenêtre, une porte fenêtre et un vélux.
Les deux pièces sont séparées par une porte vitrée, style verrière.
Ma collègue ne peut pas mettre de vélux dans la partie garage qu'elle veut aménager, car son plafond est plat, au dessus il y a des combles très bas, qui servent d'aire de stockage, puis le toit.
Elle a appelé la pmi, avec 2 puers qui se contredisent.
La pièce pourrait être aérée par l'autre qui se trouve derrière.
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Des idées ?
Merci pour elle


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

si il n'y a pas de fenêtre directe dans la "chambre" je doute que cela passe


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Novembre 2022)

*kikine : même si au bout de cette pièce, il y a 1 vélux et 2 grandes fenêtres ?
l'aération d'une chambre ne se fait que hors temps de sieste, si la porte entre les deux pièces reste ouverte pendant toute l'aération.*


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

ben un coup tu dis qu'il n'y a pas de fenêtre, et maintenant tu dis que si.... faudrait savoir..
si tu l'explique comme ça a la pmi au tel normale qu'une puer te dise oui et l'autre non....


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Je pense comme Kikine que ça ne puisse pas devenir une chambre qui a besoin d'être aéré avec courant d'air.
Le risque c'est que ce soit toléré aujourd'hui par une puer' et que la prochaine fois avec une autre ça ne le soit pas: on connait l'importance d'une excellente aération d'une pièce où dormiront les enfants qui est la première précaution sanitaire et pour éviter la mort subite.

Quoi qu'il arrive ici sur le forum personne ne pourra être formelle. Je l'encouragerais à reflechir autrement l'agencement et l'attribution de ses pièces... d'autant que les puer' aujourd'hui déjà se contredisent.

Autre point: pas sur que ça ne la desserve pas auprès des PE qui visiteront et auront le sentiment que leur bébés sera remisé au cagibis...


----------



## Valérieg (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour alors moi j’ai une amie qui est dans ce cas . Garage aménagé aussi. Une seule chambre pour les quatre petits et sans fenêtre.    
La pièce principale est avec deux fenêtres. Ça été validé par la PMI


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Novembre 2022)

*kikine, la question posée n'est pas pour moi, mais pour une collègue.
Je me suis peut être mal exprimée... La pièce envisagée par ma collègue, donne sur une autre pièce, qui elle, comporte 3 ouvertures.*
Ces deux pièces sont en enfilades, séparée par une porte


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Novembre 2022)

Griselda, pourquoi cagibi ? Sa pièce fait presque 12 m2, elle est bien éclairée, pour l'avoir vu, rien ne me choque, elle a juste 3 ouvertures au fond, le tout séparé par une porte en verre


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

mon cagibis a une fenetre.
La vraie question c'est dans le cas où la PMI valide qu'en penseront les PE?


----------



## Valérieg (25 Novembre 2022)

Mon amie qui est dans ce cas n’a jamais eu de problème avec les PE . Mais moi même au début je me posais cette question comment vont réagir les PE ? 😉😀


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Novembre 2022)

Griselda, je comprends, MAIS,  j'ai vu pire !
Ma collègue, prendrait, une partie de son garage, celle ne contenant pas les compteurs.
J'ai vu des salles de jeux, validées par la pmi, dans des anciens garages, avec les compteurs (Pas cachés par des placards) ou des sous sols aménagés, même avec des petites fenêtres, ça faisait vraiment bizarre, c'est peut être moi, mais je m'y sentais vraiment mal, comme l'impression d'être sous terre, une ambiance que je n'aimais vraiment pas.
Idem pour des chambres, pourtant validées elles aussi, mais vraiment flippantes quelquefois.
Après, le ressenti de chacun, c'est vraiment personnel, mais je comprends l'idée


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Il faut absolument une aération. Je ne comprends pas certaines PMI qui acceptent les cagibis sans aération. 

Une aberration ! 

Après il ne faut pas s’étonner qu’il y ait des problèmes


----------



## Valérieg (25 Novembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Il faut absolument une aération. Je ne comprends pas certaines PMI qui acceptent les cagibis sans aération.
> 
> Une aberration !
> 
> Après il ne faut pas s’étonner qu’il y ait des problème


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

📌 Aérer régulièrement est NÉCESSAIRE pour éliminer les polluants 

Pour info : lorsqu'un ventilateur est utilisé dans une pièce dite « aveugle » donc SANS FENÊTRE,  le risque de mort subite est diminué de 72%

Sans ventilation naturelle, le risque de faire exploser le taux d'humidité dans la chambre est grand !


----------



## Valérieg (25 Novembre 2022)

Pardon j’ai fait une erreur de manip😉 oui je suis d’accord pour l’aération. La seule chose dans la chambre qui a été demandé c’est des paravents pour séparer les lits


----------



## liline17 (25 Novembre 2022)

j'ai eu une petite pièce, entre 2 grandes pièces, avec une porte et une fenêtre qui donnait sur la salle de jeux, 2 enfants y dormaient, avec l'accord de la PMI, à part un placard sur le fond, elle ne servait qu'à ça et comme lieu de passage


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Des paravents ne servent à RIEN ! Ils vont les toucher et les faire tomber

En crèche ils sont les uns à côté des autres

IDEM chez les AM dans les grandes villes

Encore une lubie inutile

Par contre pas de fenêtre dans le cagibis qu’elle fasse son job

*Et à l’AM d’être LOGIQUE*


----------



## Petuche (25 Novembre 2022)

Je pense moi aussi qu'ilfaut une ouverture ''fenetre'' directe dans la pièce où sont les accueillis. Facilite d'aération même entre 2 siestes.


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Mettre un velux tout simplement


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Novembre 2022)

*Chantou, le vélux n'est pas possible dans son cas, j'ai évoqué les raisons dans mon post.
La partie de 12 m2 qu elle voudrait aménager donne sur une autre pièce, derrière, qui elle même comporte 3 fenêtres. Les deux pièces sont en enfilade, il y a donc aération, si quand elle ouvre les fenêtres, elle laisse la porte ouverte entre les deux pièces.
J'y perds mon latin, dans cette histoire😁*


----------



## kikine (26 Novembre 2022)

au niveau de la loi une pièce ne peut pas être considérée comme une chambre si il n'y a pas de fenêtre sur l'extérieur, je doute que la pmi accepte ceci, la preuve ton amie a eu 1 refus et 1 oui, ce qui veut dire que même si là ça passe car elle tombe sur une puer cool, la prochaine risque de refuser au renouvellement (ou la prochaine visite)

on ne peut pas te dire si oui ou non cette pièce sera acceptée ça dépendra de la puer si elle accepte que les petits dorment dans une partie du garage qui, légalement ne peut pas être considérée comme une chambre....


----------



## caninou (26 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
pour avoir une aération constante, elle pourrait faire poser une VMC, ce qui est possible puisqu'elle a des combles au dessus de son garage. La VMC permet d'aérer et en même temps freine énormément les taux d'humidité. C'est une petite idée, à voir avec la PMI si ça peut passer.


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Novembre 2022)

*Oui Caninou, ma collègue va installer une VMC quoiqu'il arrive.
Kikine, je ne comprendrais jamais pourquoi un garage transformé en chambre pose problème, mais en salle de jeux, c'est ok.
J'ai vu des sous sols transformés en salle de jeux, même avec des fenêtres, je trouve ça oppressant.
J'ai vu des salons bien aménagés pour l'accueil, de véritables petits cocons, aux styles scandinaves (je suis fan), ou je redeviendrais bien enfant pour pouvoir y rester 🤩
Tout dépend de l'aménagement, la déco, le côté chaleureux...*


----------



## MeliMelo (26 Novembre 2022)

Il y a peut-être d'autres solutions car une pièce en enfilade sans fenêtre c'est vrai que c'est pas top, même si un jour votre amie veut revendre sa maison (hormis pour un dressing peut-être).


----------



## Marine35 (27 Novembre 2022)

J’ai travaillé dans une crèche et un dortoir était une pièce aveugle ! Il y avait 6 lits. C’était une structure récente. C’était toujours le cas il y a 11 ans quand je suis partie. Il faudrait que la puéricultrice juge sur place. Là la pièce n’est pas plongée dans le noir et l’air peut quand même circuler. Sinon peut-être envisager une  vmc


----------

